# Single Pull shot size



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

I wonder how many gram you can get out with a single pull from the following levers?

Olympia Cremina

La Pavoni Europiccola

Ponte Vecchio Lusso

Ponte Vecchio Export

Arrarex Caravel

Also are there any levers with 58mm under 1000 Euro. I believe the mini gaggia has 58 mm, any others?

Thanks.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

My europiccola is pulling 35g with the current lsol dosing at 14g .... Output varies on bean and dosage due to hydroscopicness

microcasa a leva 28g same bean and doseage

microcimbali 24g same stats


----------

